# Good weekend at the UKC Premier!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg, Jinks, and I went to the UKC Premier last weekend for some dock jumping and lure coursing. I couldn't be more pleased with the results!

I wasn't sure how Pimg would do in coursing. I figured she'd at least follow the lure down to the first corner, but then would probably turn back. Oh, quite the contrary! I've never, ever seen her so reved up over anything! She is insane for coursing and earned her Coursing Aptitude title (CA). Here's video of a couple of her runs:





I signed Pimg up for a bunch of dock jumping splashes as well. Pimg's all time best is 13'11" and she hit 13'6" this weekend. She had five jumps over 9'11" with which she earned her second UJJ title! I don't have any pics/video of that.

On pure luck, Saturday they were accepting fun runs in lure coursing, so I was able to sign Jinks up. I figured he'd do really well as he generally has ok prey drive. He successfully completed the course and I was very pleased with his performance. Since this was a fun run (and since he's not yet UKC registered) he didn't earn a leg towards his CA. Once I get him registered though, I'll definitely look to do more coursing with him. I did get video of his run:





I tried dock jumping with Jinks and let him try out the jumping pool. There's a ramp to get in/out that I took him on. He's still kind of afraid of the water so that was pretty much a complete no-go with him at this point.

Two new titles on Pimg, and a coursing fun run with Jinks! Good weekend for us! Plus I got to meet a couple forum people as well...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- how could I forget- another brag is that Jinks received some pretty amazing complements from the Belgian ring judge who really, really liked him! We chatted for probably five minutes about Jinks and about her experiences with the breed for the last 40 years.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I forgot that DJEtzel did take a few shots of Pimg dock jumping:
Pimg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pimg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like lots of fun, and congrats on the new titles!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah! That lure course of Jinks is awesome! He's like forget that water, Dad, I'll chase bags all day! XD

It was a very fun weekend!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Danielle! I'm hoping with time he gets over his fear of water. It's kind of silly! He will run into water if Pimg's in there, but that was his first time actually swimming where his feet can't touch. He definitely freaked a bit...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations on the new titles! Jinks is really booting it on the lure course!


----------

